# Historic recording of young Bruce Lee entrance exam into Wing Chun School



## crazydiamond (Jan 5, 2016)

Well.......maybe not historical, or accurate, or believable, but looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2016)

I want to see Ip Man 3 as well, I am curious how Mike Tyson's character figures into it


----------



## ShortBridge (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm going to go out on a limb and suggest that it didn't go down quite that way.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm going to go out on a limb and say most of Ip Man's life in 1, 2, and 3 did not go down that way


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 6, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and say most of Ip Man's life in 1, 2, and 3 did not go down that way


You are such a cynic. Are you suggesting that movie makers would be anything less than fully committed to an accurate portrayal of history?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 6, 2016)

Tony Dismukes said:


> You are such a cynic. Are you suggesting that movie makers would be anything less than fully committed to an accurate portrayal of history?



WHAT!?.....nooooooo....NEVER!!!!!...... ME!?


----------

